# Airbag Light Update



## jeffdano (Aug 8, 2003)

Ok, was reading the forum today and found this...

"got this off 240sx.org I had the same problem with my 96 pickup It started blinking right after a tuneup and this fixed. The dealer said it was a bad control module($600) con artist

Air Bag Light Blinks 


The check Air Bag light in the console of my '95 has been flashing for almost 8mos. Is there a way to reset or disconnect it?

Eric Perkins

Response

I had the same problem when I first got my car, about 25k miles, it turned out to be a bad air bad sensor or something like that, fully under warranty though.

To reset this light.... 

Open driver door 
Get in 
Shut door 
Turn ignition to the on position The one that will go all the way, but not to start car) 
Open door 
Reach down with your right hand if your a rightty 
Press the door ajar sensor button thing (7) times 
Shut door 
Start your car.....

Takes practice to nail it right though. Any problems, just ask me...


Shawn Schembri"

I was actually AMAZED it worked on my 1996 Sentra GXE which has had the blinking airbag light since 2000 (dumbfounded the darn thing didn't burn out since then!). My wife is a witness and was flabbergasted as well... just an update for that post since I'm a new poster!

-jeffdano (heatherdano too)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

thats some really good stuff.........i'll have to try that "trick" whenever it happens to me


----------



## jeffdano (Aug 8, 2003)

Seemed to happen after my alternator failed back in Summer of '00. So if (God forbid) your alt. dies and you find yourself like a deer in the airbag light, just do this trick (which I was skeptical of as well). No more annoying passengers asking, "what is that blinkin' light?!"

-jeffdano


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

jeffdano said:


> * No more annoying passengers asking, "what is that blinkin' light?!" *




hahaha, i get that all the time about my overdrive light on the dashboard cuz i never have OD on, theyre like "whats that light?"


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

moved to Sentra>General


----------



## tmarkgreen (Feb 4, 2005)

*Thanks for the tip*



jeffdano said:


> Ok, was reading the forum today and found this...
> 
> "got this off 240sx.org I had the same problem with my 96 pickup It started blinking right after a tuneup and this fixed. The dealer said it was a bad control module($600) con artist
> 
> ...


Jeff, thanks for the tip. This worked on my 97 pathfinder. :thumbup:


----------



## kevdawg821029 (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the tip! I was working on my dad's '00 frontier today and managed to trip the airbag light (it started flashing for no particular reason). Last time the light started flashing it required a 300 dollar donation to the local Nissan dealer to get it turned off. I agree, sometimes they can be cons.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

been dearching for this thread... bump for all the newbs who need it!


----------



## oldfella (Dec 6, 2005)

*Air bag light on all time*

Have searched the forums regarding airbag light but all seem to be for a flashing light. My brother in law has a Sentra which the light is on full time, not flashing, gave him the info for resetting from your forum but has not worked. 

Is being a steady light a different problem? If so what needs to be done?


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

^Check the fuse box. When mine used to flash I pulled out the fuse and it stayed on constantly. Sounds like the fuse is either out or blown. This method worked on my 93 SE-R. You have to do it pretty quick though! :thumbup:


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

*thanks*

My Mom's light came on today, and was going to have it checked at the shop, so what did I do first? I checked the forums, and I used the steps to reset it and it worked, I think the trick you have to do is to push the ajar button very fast, i had to do it several times and the light went off. thanks to everyone on this board.

davido


----------

